# Behringer A500



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has any experience with this amp or home use? The specs seem pretty good. 

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Behring...ass-Studio-Power-Amplifier-480780-i1145440.gc

http://img3.guitarcenter.com/dbase/pdf/man/m_480780.pdf



I currently have a Yamaha RX-N600 receiver. I have Vienna Acoustics Bach Grand for my mains and some polks for surround ( more interested in music than HT for right now). My concern is that my current receiver isn't "doing justice to my VA speakers. I was thinking of using as a preamp and buying a dedicated 2 channel power amp. Problem is I don't have a lot of money , so I'm looking for a bargain 


BTW: I have some nice car audio (Xtant, Morel) and an Onkyo HT receiver with very little use ( http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?class=Receiver&m=TX-LR552&p=i ) that I'd be willing to trade plus cash if someone has a nice 2 channel power amp for my beautiful VA. Thanks


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Lots of respect as a value around the AV forums. Some mods have even been implemented to tweak the sound. I have an ep1500 on my sub.

There have been some issues with quality control and for the level of speaker you have, I might pass.

Check out the ART SLA1 or SLA2

http://www.zzounds.com/item--ARTSLA1


Compact and very good for critical listening.

I personally like Haflers(9000 series and DH's), but you may pay more.

Hope that helps


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Great, Thanks for the info


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I placed an order for one earlier today from PartsExpress! They will run my Athena Technology F2 towers.

Have you considered the Crown amps at PE? They have a rebate of $50 on selected models right now..


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

I would look at a B&K ST1400 - I have one of these and absolutely love it. You can prolly get it for under 200 on eay sometimes. I LOVE the design - a HUGE transformer, two huge caps - a tiny board with 4 fuses (2 for each channel) and thats it. Only plays two channel stereo- does like 140x 2 @ 8 ohms I think? Anyway - I really like this amp a lot - way better than my ole skool Onkyo MKII.


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

thanks a lot for all the suggestions fellas. this gives me some good info for research. more suggestions are welcomed and I'll make sure to let you know what I end up with.


----------

